# Happy Holidays To All



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well here it is a close to another year and soon to be 2005, can you believe it? Our first year here was a great success and now well into our second year we are really taking off with over 20,000 posts and getting close to that 700 member status. I personally want to thank all the members for their support and wish everyone here at Outbackers a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year...

PS: Added a few More of those happy little fellas... "Emoticons"








PSS: "Drive Safe" if your out on the road for the Holiday...








Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Holidays to all...
I hope you get all the camping gifts you've asked for!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone. I pray that everyone has a wonderful holiday season and a terrific new year.

Vern, this web site is a little like Christmas every day. I am a little too old to wake up at 5 AM (like my 4 and 7 year olds did this morning) but I do look forward to getting on and seeing what everyone has to say. I can't tell you how much I appreciate how much work goes into administering this site. I am grateful too everyone for their advice and encouragement. You have helped make our camping experience more enjoyable and a whole lot less stressfull.

God bless everyone,

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Merry Christmas everyone and also wishing everyone a happy new year with lots of camping!!!!!!









Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Like they say down in Louisiana, "Me, too, me".

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*"Happy New Year"* to all the Outbacker Family...









Vern & Kathy sunny


----------

